# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Δεν σταματάει να τρώει κρέμα!

## mitsman

Καλησπερα παιδια!!!! εχω ενα προβλημα με ενα κοκατιλακι μου!!!! τον Ζιπο!!!
Ειναι λουτινακι γενημενο το πρωτο 10ημερο του Ιουλιου, τον εχω στα χερια μου απο 7 Αυγουστου!!!! τι γινεται λοιπον..... δεν εχει σταματησει να τρωει απο εμενα!!! τρωει αποκλειστικα και μονο κρεμα!!!
Τον ταιζα 2 φορες την ημερα οπου και ειχα καταφερει να τον φθασω στα 83 γραμμαρια!!!!
Σε μια απο τις συναντησεις στην Αθηνα μου ειπαν τα παιδια να τον ταιζω μονο μια φορα την ημερα θα χασει λιγο βαρος αλλα θα πεινασει και θα μαθει να τρωει μονος του!!!
ετσι λοιπον και επραξα!!! τον ταιζα 15 μλ μια φορα την ημερα, απογευμα οπως ακριβως μου ειχαν πει... τον πιανω προχθες στα χερια μου και τι να δω??? ειχε γινει σαν φυκι... πολυ λεπτος!!! τον ζυγιζω και παθαινω ΣΟΚ!!!!
  64 γραμμαρια!!! απο εκεινη την στιγμη τον ταιζω 3 φορες την ημερα 15 μλ κρεμας και τα τρωει ολα με ορεξη!!!!


τι κανω σε αυτη την περιπτωση?????

----------


## mariakappa

εγω νομιζω οτι σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα αρχιζα τα τρικ. π.χ. αντι για κρεμα θα του εδινα κρεμα απο φρουτα, θα εβαζα κρεμα μεσα στην ταιστρα και θα την πασπαλιζα με σπορακια και σπορους, θα του εβαζα sticks μηπως και αρχισει παιζοντας να τρωει κτλ. μηπως να εβαζες και ενα μεγαλυτερο κοντα του για να του διδαξει πως πρεπει να τρωει?στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον υπαρχει η μαμα, εδω ομως πρεπει καποιος αλλος να βοηθησει.

----------


## mitsman

Μαρια μου σπορους τσιπμαει... δεν ειναι οτι δεν τσιμπαει.... αλλα μαλλον δεν ξερει να τους τρωει!!!!
Στο κλουβι ειναι μαζι με ενα κοκατιλακι ακομη δεκα μερες μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο, το οποιο εδω και 40 μερες τουλαχιστον βλεπει συριγγα και τρεχει να εξαφανιστει!!!!!
Επισης ειναι και η Casper που ειναι θηλυκο κοκατιλ ημιαγριο πανω απο 1 ετους!

----------


## zack27

Δημητρη δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι μπορει να φταιει και δε τρωει ακομα μονο του!!!φαντασου το δικο μου το μικρο εχει ηδη σταματησει να τρωει κρεμα!!!

ισα ισα θα επρεπε βλεποντας τα αλλα να εχει μαθει να τρωει!!! και σε αυτην την ηλικια να μπορει να σπαει και σπορια!!!
μηπως ειναι γενικα αδυναμο? καλο θα ηταν στην επομενη επισκεψη σου Αθηνα να το φερεις μαζι για ενα τσεκ απ!!

----------


## mitsman

Μαζι θα τον φερω ετσι κι αλλιως γιατι πρεπει να τον ταιζω Ζαχο!!!!
Δεν ειναι οτι ειναι αδυναμος η νωχελικος... τον ειδες εξαλλου... ηθελε να σπασει το κλουβι να βγει εξω... και ολα του τα παιχνιδακια τα κανει κομματια απο πολυ μικρος!!!!!!!


Τι θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω αραγε στην κρεμα του να τον παχυνω λιγο και να του δωσω ενεργεια???????

----------


## demis

Στο youtube εχω δει να τα ταιζουν κρεμα πολυ αραιομενη σαν νερο κ μεσα βαζουν σπορους απο κεχρι κ τα ταιζουν με το κουταλι, ισως αυτο βοηθισει αν του βαζεις στην κρεμα σπορακια κ του τα δινεις με το κουταλι κ σιγα σιγα θα βαζεις περισσοτερα σπορακια κ λιγο κρεμα.. νομιζω αυτο θα βοηθισει!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τι θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω αραγε στην κρεμα του να τον παχυνω λιγο και να του δωσω ενεργεια???????


Δεν υπάρχει πιο τούρμπο κρέμα από αυτή που δίνεις για ανάπτυξή νεοσσών.

----------


## Marilenaki

Είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να τρώει κρέμα ακόμα... 
Την προηγούμενη φορά που το έφερες Αθήνα είχε καρίνα.. και για να μην έχει ξεκινήσει να τρωει πιθανον έχει κάποια αδυναμία. Σε αυτήν την ηλικία έπρεπέ ΗΔΗ να μην το τάιζες καν. Εμένα ένα μωρό που μου είχαν δώσει με καρίνα και ήταν αδύναμο και δεν μπορούσε να σπάσει σποράκια, είχε μήκυτες. Προσπάθησε να δεις μέσα μέσα στο στόμα του αν έχει κάτι άσπρα και όταν έρθεις Αθήνα προσπάθησε το να το πας σε γιατρό (προληπτικά) για εξέταση σάλιου και κουτσουλιάς για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι καλά. Για μένα καλό είναι να το απομονώσεις από τα άλλα μέχρι να σιγουρευτείς ότι είναι καλά.

----------


## mitsman

Οταν το ειχα φερει ΑΘηνα σιγουρα δεν ειχε καρινα!!! ηταν 83 γραμμαρια!!!!

καρινα ειναι το κοκκαλο στο στηθος που το πουλακι το εχει οταν ειναι πολυ αδυνατο!!!!!
Αν μη τι αλλο ξερω τι ειναι η καρινα!!!!!

εχεις απολυτο δικιο οτι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να το ταιζω για αυτο και κανω ολοκληρο θεμα!!!! αλλιως θα συνεχιζα να το ταιζω!!!!!
Εννοειται πως θα το παω σε γιατρο οταν ερθω Αθηνα!!! μεχρι τοτε τι κανουμε???? συνεχιζουμε τα ιδια???

Μαριλενα οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι υγρες αρκετα!!! αλλα ετσι ηταν και στην Κιρκη πριν ξεκινησει να τρωει μονη της!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

οταν το είχαμε πιάσει και μετά σου λέγαμε τι βλέπουμε επάνω του σου είχαμε πει ότι ήταν αρκετά αδυνατο και το θυμαμαι γιατί το είχα πιάσει. 
για το γιατρό μην το αμελησεις και για μένα θέλει καραντινα.. να ειναι μακρυα απο τα αλλα προληπτικα για το οτιδηποτε.. 
οι υγρες κουτσουλιες σε αυτη τη φαση δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις και πολλα πραγματα γιατι το ταιζεις εσυ και ειναι πιο πολυ αναλογα με την πυκνοτητα της κρεμας που του δινεις. 
αν ετρωγε σπορακια μονο χωρις να του δινεις τιποτα αλλο (φρουτα/λαχανικα) και ηταν υγρες θα επαιζε κατι. 
προσπαθησε αυριο να δεις αν εχει μυκητες μεσα στο στομα του, ευτυχως ερχεσαι συντομα αθηνα για να το κοιταξει γιατρος που θα σε κατατοπισει καλητερα απο ολους μας για το τι μπορει να εχει.

----------


## mitsman

Το οτι ηταν αδυνατο εγω ημουν αυτος που στο ειπε πρωτος!!!! αλλα αλλο το αδυνατο αλλο η καρινα!!!! αν ειχε καρινα θα ειχα βαλει τα κλαμματα... με αυτη την χαζομαρα που του εκανα του δημιουργησα!!!!!


κραταω μια μοναδικη επιφυλλαξη μηπως δεν τον αφηνουν τα αλλα να φαει!!! αυριο θα μπει μονος του οπως μου ειπες Μαριλενα και σε διαφορετικο δωματιο για καραντινα!!!  σε ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## zack27

δοκιμασε και αυτο Δημητρη και το βλεπεις!!! δεν νομιζω ομως να ισχυει αυτο..δηλαδη να μη το αφηνουν τα αλλα να φαει!!!

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Δημήτρη εύχομαι να είναι όλα καλά με το μικρό σου

----------


## mariakappa

εγω στον αλεξανδρινο βαζω στο μειγμα ταχινι και φυστικοβουτηρο.και τα δυο βιολογικα. πιο παχυντικα δεν γινεται.
παντως αυτο το προβλημα με την κρεμα το εχω ξανακουσει.το ειχε μια φιλη του galimana.

----------


## Leonidas

μιτσακο...αν υποθεσουμε πως δεν εχει θεμα ασθενειας..(απο αυριο προχωρα σε καραντινα, αν δεις οτι δεν του αρσει επανεφερετο με τα αλλα μην γινει χειροτερα)..

10 ιουλιου γεννηθηκε και εχουμε 16 οκτωμβριου..4 μηνων σχεδον...γνωμη μου μεχρι και 5 6 και οσο θελει μπορεις να του δινεις κρεμα..εκεινο θα την κοψει οποτε θελησει..δεν επρεπε να μειωσεις γευματα αλλα να κανεις σταδιακα πιο αρεα την πυκνοτητα...ωστε να μην χωρτενει και στο τελος να καταληγει στους σπορους για να καλυφθει..

τωρα θα σου λεγα να του δινεις πρωι βραδυ και οχι πολυ αρεη...αν ειναι αρρωστο πρεπει να τωρει καλα..του αφηνεις το μεσημερι για να παιζει με τους σπορους..περνε σπορους να τους σπασεις λιγο και να τους του δινεις θα ναι πιο ευκολο για κεινο..

----------


## mitsman

Εχω δοκιμασει μουλιασμενους σπορους εχω δοκιμασει φυτρα εχω δοκιμασει φρουτα λαχανικα και τετοια... εχω δοκιμασει αυγοτροφες.... τιποτα!!!!


μονο τους σπορους τσιμπαει... αλλα τις πιο πολλες φορες της πεφτουν κατω!!!!

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα γιατι τον λατρευω οσο δεν παει..!!!
Ειναι ο μονος που θελει χαδια και με το που με δει χαλαει τον κοσμο και κανει σαν λιονταρακι και μου φωναζει...........

----------


## Leonidas

ειμαι αρνητικος με τους μουλιασμενους σπορους αν εκτιθονται πολυ ωρα στην ατμσοσφερα...ζουπηξε ενα σπορακι να το ακουσεις να σπαει και δωστου το..καπου θα γατζωθει η κατω γναθος και θα το ανοιξει...αν ειχε μυκητες δεν θα μπορουσε να καταπιει..αυτο δεν το ανοιγει καν που λογικα σημαινει δεν εχει μαθει και δεν ειναι περιεργο..οσοα για τα αλλα που του δινεις μη σκας ειναι τρελοι ολοι οι παπαγαλοι και πιο πολυ οι ιδικτητες θα βρεις λιγα και καλα που θα του αρεσουν..

----------


## mitsman

Μουλιασμενοι σποροι λεω τους σπορους ενα σταδιο πριν το φυτρο!!! με την ιδια επεξεργασια!!!!
Να ειναι καλα και μια ζωη να χρειαζεται να το ταιζω δεν με νοιαζει καθολου!!!!!

Τον ηλιοσπορο που ειναι αυτο που βλεπω καλυτερα απο ολα τα αλλα... τον πιανει τον ανοιγει και του πεφτει κατω.... χωρις να φαει τιποτα!!! τι να πεις?????????

----------


## Leonidas

λογικα του δινεις μικρους ηλιοσπορους οχι μεγαλους (χαζη ερωτηση)...

χμμμ..δοκιμασε να παρεις κανενα στικ θα το δελεασεις πολυ..

----------


## Oneiropagida

Δημήτρη αν ήμουν στην θέση σου ίσως δοκίμαζα να κάνω κάτι άλλο, αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα υγείας φυσικά (και εύχομαι ειλικρινά όλα να είναι καλά) και είναι μόνο θέμα διατροφής. Θα έβαζα ελάχιστο μέλι σε ένα από τα γεύματά του στην άκρη της σύριγγας να μάθει στην γεύση (το μέλι είναι καλό και για το ανοσοποιητικό του). Μετά ελάχιστό στους σπόρους. Ίσως ξεγελαστεί έτσι και αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να τρώει.

----------


## mitsman

Φανη μου το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι δεν δοκιμαζει να φαει... ολλη μερα πασπατευει τους σπορους!!!! αλλα τελικα δεν τρωει!!! 



στο μεταξυ η Κιρκη οταν ξεκινησε να τρωει μονη της πηρε τουλαχιστον 12 γραμμαρια!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Δες το ενδεχόμενο ο μικρός να έχει κάτι στο στόμα και να μη μπορεί να σπάσει τους σπόρους.
Μπορείς επίσης να του προσφέρεις ψίχα ηλιόσπορου που θα τη βρεις σε κατάστημα με ξηρούς καρπούς,μήπως και μπορέσει να τον βοηθήσει να ξεκινήσει να τρώει.
Σίγουρα δεν είναι φυσιολογικό σε τέτοια ηλικία να τρώει ακόμα κρέμα και μάλιστα αποκλειστικά μόνο αυτή.
Όλα να πάνε καλά με το καραφλάκι ...

----------


## Sissy

Δημήτρη, δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει και δεν τρώει τους σπόρους του ο μικρός Ζίπο, αφού όμως έχει αδυνατίσει  και σίγουρα πρέπει να σταματήσει να εξαρτάται  από σένα, θα σου πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις να του δώσεις τα:  *Φρέσκα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά για τους παπαγάλους μας 
*Είναι θρεπτικά (κάτι που χρειάζεται αυτή την στιγμή) και μαλακά, οπότε μπορεί να τα φάει χωρίς την βοήθειά σου (μέχρι να δείς τι φταίει και ν'αρχίσει να τρώει σπόρια).
Μπορείς επίσης να δοκιμάσεις να του δώσεις μουλιασμένα σε πορτοκάλι πέλλετς....
Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά για τον μικρό σου.

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον επανερχομαι να σας ενημερωσω γαι την κατασταση του Ζιπο και να μοιραστω την αγωνια μου μαζι σας!!!!


Επιτελους εφθασε τα 76 γραμμαρια με τα χιλια ζορια και ανεβαινουμε!!!
Πηγαμε στον γιτρο ο οποιος μιλησε μαλλον για μυκητες, καναμε εξετασεις και περιμενουμε αποτελεσματα την Τεταρτη!!!
Μεχρι τοτε προτεινε αγωγη οχι θεραπευτικη αλλα για να μπορεσει ο μικρος να την βγαλει καθαρη μεχρι την Τεταρτη που θα ξερουμε ακριβως τι εχουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε....

Vibramicin  και nystamisin (αν τα γραφω σωστα) χορηγω.... 0.3 ml το πρωι και αλλα τοσα το βραδυ για το βιμπραμισιν και 0.1 ml πρωι και αλλο τοσο το βραδυ για το νυσταμισιν,....

Ειχαμε φοβερη βελτιωση απο την εναρξη αυτης της αγωγης παροτι δεν ειναι θεραπευτικη ξαναλεω!

ελπιδες!


ειχαμε και μια ευχαριστη εξελιξη στο ταξιδι μας αυτο... Κατα τυχη μου ηρθε και του εβαλα σπορους αναρινιου να φαει μηπως που ειναι πιο μικροι κατι καταφερει... και εγινε το θαυμα... ανακαλυψε το νιζερ.... το οποιο το ανοιγει αλλα και το τρωει....
ετσι λοιπον εχει μια ταιστρα γεματη νιζερ με αυγοτροφη! και αλλη μια με τους κανονικους σπορους και νιζερ μηπως παρει μπροστα!!!

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα με τον μικρο!!!!ειναι δυνατο πουλακι και πιστευω θα τα καταφερει!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Μία ζεστή, σαλονικιώτικη αγκαλίτσα για τον Ζιπάκο....!!!!!!!!!!! Θα τα καταφέρεις, μικρούλη!!! Όρμα γρήγορα στα σποράκια.....*  :Party0011:

----------


## nuntius

γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις και τροφή για μπαντζάκια;;; εμένα έτσι έμαθε τα σπόρια και σιγά σιγά το μεσαίο μέγεθος... μπορεί να βοηθήσει!!! τουλάχιστον να καρδαμώσει η μικρή ζιπούλα  :Stick Out Tongue: 
μπράβο αγορίνα...με το καλό να γιάνετε μια και καλή!!!

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη η τρωφη για τα μπατζι ειναι η ιδια που ειναι και για τα κοκατιλ απλα εχει πιο λιγους λιοσπορους.... την ιδια σκεψη με εσενα εκανα και εγω....

Σε ευχαριστω παντως για την σκεψη σου!!!

Ολους σας ευχαριστω για την στηριξη!



 off topic: αυτο ειναι που μ'αρεσει σ'αυτη την παρεα.. η στηριξη και η βοηθεια οχι στα ευκολα αλλα στα δυσκολα!

----------


## Oneiropagida

δημήτρη όλα καλά θα πάνε με τον zιπάκο!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Marilenaki

μπράβο για τον Ζιπάκο αλλά και στο μπαμπά του!!! 
Τώρα που ξεκίνησε αγωγή θα τα καταφέρει μια χαρά ο μικρός!!! 
το ότι ξεκίνησε να σπάει και τρώει ήδη δείχνει πολύ σημαντική βελτίωση!!!!

----------


## Sissy

Εύχομαι να βρεθεί γρήγορα η αιτία της ταλαιπωρίας του Δημήτρη! 
ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ να'σαι πάντα γερός και δυνατός Ζιπάκο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Σισσυ μου!!!

Σημερα το πρωι για πρωτη φορα δεν ηθελε ουτε να την δει την κρεμα... ελπιζω να το εκανε επειδη ειχε χορτασει απο φαι... 76 γραμμαρια σταθερα!

----------


## mitsman

Καλησπερα σας!!!

Δυστυχως οχι και τα καλυτερα νεα!!!

Βγηκαν τα αποτελεσματα και η πρωτη ερωτηση του γιατρου ηταν: το πουλακι???? και καλα ζει??? 
με ρωτησε να του θυμησω ολο το ιστορικο του και μου ειπε με πολυ λιγα λογια οτι απλα ειναι  ενα θαυμα το οτι ζει...

Εχει μια τεραστια σειρα απο μυκητες στο αναπνευστικο του συστημα.... η κουτσουλια του ειναι απολυτα καθαρη!
Ετσι λοιπον το πουλακι εξαιτιας του μυκητα που εχει πιο πολυ απο ολους, οτι και να φαει δεν αφομοιωνει τιποτα και γινεται σχεδον κατευθειαν κενωση!!!


συνεχιζω νυσταμισιν μεχρι να συμπληρωθει η μια εβδομαδα κενο για τρεις μερες και ξανα παλι για μια εβδομαδα σε διπλασια ποσοτητα!!! δηλαδη 0.2 μλ το πρωι και αλλα τοσα το βραδυ....



Ο Ζιπο και εγω σας ευαριστουμε ειλικρινα για την συμπαρασταση και ελπιζουμε να τα καταφερουμε παρεα!!!

----------


## zack27

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ !!! αλλα θεωρω  οτι ο μικρος ειναι δυνατος και θα τα καταφερει!!! για τους αλλους μυκητες δεν ανεφερε κατι?

----------


## Georgia_io

Περαστικά Μητσάκο!!! Ο Sheldon, το μικρό μου ψυχουλάκι και εγώ του στέλνουμε θετική ενέργεια και τα φιλιά μας!!!

----------


## mitsman

Οχι Ζαχαρια, τιποτα!!!!

απλα μου εδωσε να καταλαβω οτι δεν πρεπει να εχω και πολλες ελπιδες!!!! μου ειπε οτι καταφερουμε καλο ειναι!!!
Δυστυχως ειναι δυσκολη η περιπτωση του!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πω κρίμα ρε γαμώτο για το μικρό... ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει.....

----------


## Oneiropagida

> οχι ζαχαρια, τιποτα!!!!
> 
> απλα μου εδωσε να καταλαβω οτι δεν πρεπει να εχω και πολλες ελπιδες!!!! μου ειπε *οτι καταφερουμε καλο ειναι*!!!
> δυστυχως ειναι δυσκολη η περιπτωση του!!!


θετική σκέψη και ας ελπίσουμε όλα να πάνε καλά για τον μικρό μας zίπο!

----------


## zack27

καταλαβα!!! απλα δε το βαζουμε κατω , προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Mακάρι να βγει νικητής από όλη αυτή την ιστορία ο μικρούλης σου!!!!
καλή δύναμη και σοτς δυο σας..

----------


## mitsman

Ο Ζιπο σας στελνει ενα τεραααααστιιιοοοοο φιλι σε ολους!!!

----------


## marlene

*Κουράγιο, όμορφο Ζιπάκι....!!!!! Τα κατάφερες να φτάσεις μέχρι εδώ και θα τα πας ακόμη καλύτερα....!!!!!!! Έχεις άλλωστε πολύ πολύ κόσμο που σου εύχεται τα καλύτερα και έναν μπαμπά που σε αγαπάει.....

Όλα να πάνε καλά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## vagelis76

Καλά αποτελέσματα να έχετε στον αγώνα σας.
Ρώτησες αν πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι και για τα υπόλοιπα που συγκατοικούν μαζί του ????

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη στην στενοχωρια μου να σου πω την αληθεια ξεχασα να τον ρωτησω....

*
Σου υποσχομαι* θα κανω οτι μα οτι περναει απο το χερι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

τον τελευταιο χρονο περασαν απο τα χερια μου 2 πουλια που δεν ειχαν πολλες ελπιδες.και μαλιστα ο πρωτος γιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι δεν γινονταν τιποτα.
και τα 2 πουλια ζουν και βασιλευουν.δεν ειναι οπως τα αλλα.εχουν προβλημα χωνεψης αλλα κατα τ'αλλα το ενα ειναι ερωτευμενο και το αλλο τρισευτυχισμενο που εχει καποιον να τον αγαπαει.στα λεω ολα αυτα γιατι η ελπιδα δεν χανεται ποτε.κανεις δεν ξερει τι θα γινει στο τελος.το πουλακι μπορει να ειναι αρρωστο αλλα εχει πολυ αγαπη και καλη διατροφη.συνδιασμος που ανασταινει.καλο κουραγιο.
ειδες καμια αλλαγη απο οταν αρχισες νισταμισιν?

----------


## marlene

> ... έχουν πρόβλημα χωνεψης αλλα κατα τ'αλλα το *ένα ειναι ερωτευμενο και το αλλο τρισευτυχισμενο που εχει καποιον να τον αγαπάει.* Στα λεω ολα αυτα γιατι η ελπιδα δεν χανεται ποτε.
> 
> ...... μπορεί να ειναι αρρωστο αλλα *έχει πολυ αγαπη και καλη διατροφή. Ο συνδυασμός που ανασταίνει.* Καλό κουράγιο.



*Αυτά παίζει να είναι από τα ωραιότερα λόγια που άκουσα ποτέ.....*

----------


## mitsman

Με τις πρωτες κιολας φορες που του εδωσα ειδα την διαφορα... αλλα η δοση ηταν για να κρατησει σε νορμαλ επιπεδα αν τυχον ειχε κατι...
τωρα παμε να σκοτωσουμε τους παλιομυκητες.... θα δουν τι θα παθουν!!!!!!

Οσο απο αγαπη.... αυτο το πουλακι δεν το αγαπαω απλα... το λατρευω.... δεν ξερω αν μπορει καποιος να καταλαβει, αλλα ειναι ολη μου η εννοια!!!

----------


## mitsman

> *Αυτά παίζει να είναι από τα ωραιότερα λόγια που άκουσα ποτέ.....*



αυτο ξαναπες το.... πραγματικα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αυριο το πρωι θα ειναι η τελευταια δοση Νυσταμισιν για να κανω ενα κενο 3 ημερων και να ξαναχορηγησουμε για 1 βδομαδα αυτη την φορα σε ποσοτητα ωστε να σκοτωσουμε τους παλιομυκητες!!!

2μλ το πρωι και δυο μλ το βραδυυυ.....



οι μεχρι τωρα εξελιξεις ποιες ειναι???????


Ο Ζιπο απο 3 φορες την ημερα ταισμα απο 13-15 μλ την καθε φορα πλεον με τα χιλια ζορια τρωει 5-6 μλ το πρωι και αλλα τοσα το βραδυ...

το λοιπον.. σημερα βαλαμε κερμα και ανεβηκαμε στην ζυγαρια, μην του το πειτε γιατι ειναι Κυρια τελικα και ντρεπεται και θα μου κραταει μουτρα.... επιτελους ειναι  *79 γραμμαρια!!!

*Οταν ειδα την ζυγαρια την εκλεισα την ξαναανοιξα, παλι τα ιδια!!! πιανω το στηθος του και εχει γεμισει με κρεας επιτελους για πρωτη φορα τοοοοσοοοο πολυ!!!!

τρωει νιζερ καταβουληση και μετα απο την χορηγια βλαστωμενων σπορων απο τον φιλο μου Γιωργο το κλεφταετοπουλο, φαγαμε και φυτρα νιζερ μαυρου ηλιοσπορου και καποιοων αγκαθιων, καθως και αυγοτροφη με σουπερντοπαμινη μεσα!!! χε χε χε

γελανε και τα αυτια μου με τη εξελιξη!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!!!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι!!!!!! Αυτά είναι ευχάριστα νέα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

τελεια. ::

----------


## mitsman

Ζιπακο μας το αφιερωνω......


Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ πολυ πολυ!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Αυτό είναι ένα νέο που πραγματικά με χαροποιεί πολύ!!! Συνεχίστε έτσι!!!

----------


## petra

δημητρη ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα σ εσενα και στο μικρο σου ζιπο. να βγειτε νικητες!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα καλημερα καλημερα!!!!!

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Πετρα!!!  παραμενουμε σταθεροι στα 78-79 γραμμαρια.... πολυ καλο αυτο..  την τριτη με την νεα θεραπεια ευελπιστω να παρουμε 1-2 γραμμαρια ακομη!!!!

----------


## petra

Μπραβο Δημητρη ειμαι πολυ σιγουρη οτι θατα καταφερεται και θα φτασεται στο στοχοσας εσυ και ο ζιπακο σου.

----------


## -vaso-

Όπως σου ειπα και αλλου Δημητρακη χαιρομαι τοοοοοοοοοσο πολυ απο αυτη την εξελιξη!!!!!Γνωριζω πολυ οτι αγαπας που το Ζιπάκι...Αντε να μην την πω Ζιπουλα!!!!! :: 
Καλή συνεχεια στην αγωγή και όλα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## ninos

τώρα διάβασα το θέμα Δημήτρη.... Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για το πουλάκι, εαν και όπως διαβάζω πάμε ήδη καλύτερα  :Happy:  Είστε τυχεροί που έχει ο ένας τον άλλον  :Happy:  Μπράβο

----------


## marlene

*Πωωωωως πάμε.....???? 
*
*Α ρε Ζιπάκι.... Θες να αλλάξουμε....???? 
Εγώ θα σου δώσω όσα γραμμάρια θες και εσύ θα μου δώσεις αυτό το κολπάκι να τρως κ να μην παχαίνεις.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *

----------


## ria

υπεροχα νεα για το ζιπακι δημητρη μπραβο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερουδια!!!!!!!!!!!

Ειναι σταθερος στα 78-80 γραμμαρια! και πλεον τρωει με τα 1000 ζορια απο 7-8 μλ κρεμα μονο την ημερα.. και αυτα τα μισα πανω μου.... τρωει απειρο νιζερ.. τσιμπολογαει την τροφη του... λιγη αυγοτροφη...!!!
το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι δυνατος.. πεταει.. τα ματακια του επιτελους ανοιξαν....


Απο αυριο ξεκιναμε ξανα την θεραπεια για να σκοτωσουμε ολους τους βρωμομυκητες!!! για μια εβδομαδα..




αααααααααααααααααααα ξεχασα αν σας πω.... πινουμε και νερακι... δεν τον επιασα στα πρασσα αλλα η ποτιστρα του αδειαζει!

----------


## mariakappa

υπεροχα νεα.εγω περιμενα οτι αυτες τις ημερες θα εχανε λιγο ενω αυτος εμεινε σταθερος.μπραβο στο μπαμπα και στην κορη.
σκοτωστε τους λοιπον τους βρωμομηκυτες!!!!!!! :Fighting0030:  :Fighting0030:  :Fighting0030:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ χαίρομαι για τον Ζιπάκο Δημήτρη!!! :Jumping0046:   Έτσι μπράβο δεν το βάζουμε κάτω!!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Αυτά είναι τέλεια νέα! Νικήστε τους τους βρωμομύκητες πια!!! Άντε άντε βάλε μας και καμία καινούρια φωτό και αλλαγή του ονόματος φυσικά!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Όρμα Ζιπάκι όρμα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Jumping0011:   :Jumping0011:   :Jumping0011:   :Jumping0011:   :Jumping0011:   :Jumping0011:   :Jumping0011:  


 :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038: 


 :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:

----------


## marlene

*Μητσάκο, έχουμε κανένα νέο....??? Φιλιά στο τσουλουφάκι....!!!!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Λοιποοοοννννν.... Σημηερα μιλησα με τον γιατρο του Ζιπποοοο......
Εχουμε και λεμε... με δυο ταισματα την ημερα και τον Ζιπο να τρωει νιζερ, περιλλα και κια..... καθολου απο παπαγαλοτροφη... μαλλον νομιζει οτι ειναι καναρινι....
φθασαμε για πρωτη φορα σταθερα στα 86 γραμμαρια και δεν εχουμε καθολου καρινα!!! 
οταν περασει ενας μηνας απο την τελευταια αγωγη που του εκανα θα κανω αλλη μια θεραπεια για μια εβδομαδα 0.2 ml nystamicin 2 φορες τη ημερα! και οταν τελειωσει θα το παω για μια επανεξεταση να δουμε τι καναμε!!!!!!

ο Ζιπο πλεον εχει ανακτησει πολλες δυναμεις ειναι δυνατο αντρακι λοιπον και ΝΑΙ!!!! κελαηδαμε!!!!!!  επισης στελνουμε τα αγωνιστικα μας φιλια σε οσους  μας νοιαζονται ολο αυτο τον καιρο που περναμε δυσκολα!

----------


## maria-karolina

Πολύ πολύ τέλεια νέα!!! Α ρε Ζιππάκι, αμφιβάλλαμε για τον ανδρισμό σου αλλά μας έβαλες στη θέση μας!!! Μπράβο δυνατό πουλάκι, μπράβο Δημήτρη μου!!! Τα καταφέρατε!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολλά μπράβο στο Ζίπο κ ακόμα περισσότερα στο μπαμπά του!!!!!!!
Μακάρι να είναι καλά το γλυκούλι κ να ξεπεράσει κ το παραμικρό προβληματάκι!!!

----------


## mitsman

δεν τα καταφεραμε.......... τα καταφερνουμε... ελπιζω να συνεχισουμε!!!

Δεν πρεπει να ησυχασουμε!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Πατέρα κουράγιο, Ζιπάκο αέρα....!!!!! Πολλά φιλάκια κ στους 2, από εμένα κ ...τον Ερμή!!!!*

----------


## marlene

*Αμμμ,,,,,, από τον ενθουσιασμό μου διπλο-πόσταρα..... *  :Party0011:   :Ashamed0001:   :Ashamed0001:   :Happy0065:

----------


## mariakappa

μπραβο!  :Jumping0046:  :Party0011:  :Happy0065: πως να μην γινει καλα το "παιδι" με τοση θετικη ενεργεια απο τον μπαμπα και εμας?εχουν δικιο τελικα αυτοι που λενε οτι "η αγαπη σκοτωνει". :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## petra

μπραβο στο ζιπακο που τα καταφερε και στον τρελο μπαμπα του!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ καλά νέα!!!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι!!!!!  :Icon Biggrin: 

Ένα είναι σίγουρο, ότι ο Ζιππάκος με την μεγάλη αγάπη και φροντίδα του μπαμπά του, έχει γυρίσει τις πιθανότητες με το μέρος του για να γίνει γρήγορα καλά!!!!! και θα τον παρακαλούσαμε πολύ, έτσι να συνεχίσει!!!!!   ::

----------


## mitsman

Ηρθαμε να σας δωσουμε ενα φιλακι μεσα απο τα σκεπασματα...


 :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038: 


  


Και να σας πουμε οτι ειμαστε 87 γραμμαρια!!!

----------


## mariakappa

κι εμεις του στελνουμε πολλα φιλακια και χαδακια.

----------


## vicky_ath

Φιλάκια πολλά στο όμορφο Ζιπάκι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Κ εις ανώτερα!!

----------


## mitsman

Ελπιζω να ειναι το προτελευταιο ποστ μου σε αυτο το θεματακι!!!
Καναμε και την τριτη και τελευταια  αγωγη... και ο Ζιπακος δεν ηθελε καθολου κρεμα... καθολου ομως... αλλα αδυνατιζε λιγακι... οσο και να προσπαθουσα να του δωσω το κατι παραπανω...
Ετρωγε σταθερα μονο νιζερ, κια και περιλλα..... ξαφνικα εδω και 2 μερες τρωει κανονικα σπορια για κοκατιλ και το βαρος του ειναι 83 γραμμαρια... ηταν 80 για λιγες μερες...

θελω να πιστευω οτι ηταν το ευχαριστο τελος αυτης της ιστοριας!!! το πουλακι επιτελους τρωει κανονικα!!!

ειμαι συγκρατημενος.... σε μια βδομαδα θα δουμε!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΟΛΑ καλά θα πάνε!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

μπραβο ::  βλεπεις τι τραβανε οι αμοιρες μανες ????

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα το λες???? 5 μηνες τωρα μονο που δεν τον εχω θηλασει.... χα χα χα

----------


## vikitaspaw

περαστικα να ναι στον ζιπακο!! που θα ναι σιγουρα με τετοιο μπαμπα..

----------


## mitsman

6 μερες μετα ερχομαι να σας πω τα νεα!!!!!!
Μετα απο καποια σκαμπανεβασματα του βαρους του... ειχε πεσει μεχρι και στα 76 οταν παλευε με τα σπορια για κοκατιλ ειχε σταθεροποιηθει στα 79.... πηγα σημερα να τον ζυγισω και τον βαζω πανω και βλεπω 86... και κοντεψε να με πιασει καταθλιψη... λεω παλι αδυνατισε... μετα απο λιγο συνειδητοποιησα οτι ηταν *8*6 και οχι *7*6... οπου εκανα μια τουμπα και πηγα και τον ξαναζυγισα και το επιβεβαιωσα!!!! 
*ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!*
Τρωει αποκλειστικα μονος του!!!! παει καιρος που τον ταισα για τελευταια φορα!!!!!

το φτερωμα του ειναι εμφανως ταλαιπωρημενο και περιμενω πως και πως να ερθει η πτερορροια του να τον κανω σωστο αντρακι!!!!!!!!

Σας ευχαριστω ολους απο την καρδια μου για την στηριξη!!!!

----------

